# Can Proxy,VPN and SSH tunnel increase my internet speed?



## balakrish (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi friend!
            I have internet speed of 512kbps now. Now i want to use a secure proxy or a vpn or a ssh tunnel for my browsing and downloading. Will they increase my internet speed? They promise 9.1Mbps for $20.  Is it worth to get a connection? Please help me also provide me some good service providers.


----------



## thatsashok (Apr 23, 2012)

balakrish said:


> I have internet speed of 512kbps now.  Will they increase my internet speed? They promise 9.1Mbps for $20.



They can support upto 9.1Mbps is what they meant by that. You will get a speed less than 512kbps for sure. Your service provider gave you a bandwidth of 512 kbps only. You cannot get anything more than that unless you upgrade to a plan with higher bandwidth


----------



## balakrish (Apr 24, 2012)

65+ views but only one reply.. I expect more from think digit forums.


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 24, 2012)

> Will they increase my internet speed?


No. You're limited by your pipe. if anything it'll increase the latency thanks to the extra overhead. 


> 65+ views but only one reply



Patience. We're posting from our spare times here.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 24, 2012)

In a word 'no'

Even if you have a 1GBps Proxy, it'll have to transfer you the data through the internet connection you use. If you use a dialup, you'll get dialup speeds, doesn't matter if you surf through a proxy or VPN.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 24, 2012)

In short the proxy being high speed will not automatically make your slow internet high speed


----------

